# Kindle for PC crashes



## siya (Oct 10, 2010)

So as soon as  start Kindle for PC it crashes. If it remains working till  log in it crashes as soon as I log on. So no book has ever opened on Kindle on Vista.


----------



## vanzant (Oct 4, 2010)

Try uninstalling  the program and then install it again.


----------



## siya (Oct 10, 2010)

already tried: 
uninstalling
deleting books from kindle
deleting temp n prefetch files
system restore


what else?


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

Have you tried running it as Administrator or in compatibility mode?  You can also try running it with your AV off(temporarily) to see if that works or setting it as excluded in the auto scan.  Could be a firewall issue as well as it is a program that accesses net.

It runs fine on my Vista install (32bit) so I don't believe it's a general vista issue just something in conflict on your system.  This kind of thing can be such a PITA so good luck.


----------



## vanzant (Oct 4, 2010)

Like Feste said, try installing it as administrator.

Here is how I would do the above.

1. Uninstall the Kindle program.
2. Restart PC.
3. Right click on Kindle install program icon and click on *Run as administrator*.

Good Luck!


----------

